# Look 585 or 595?



## xQuickSilver (Mar 26, 2007)

If you had your choice would you have th 585 or 595, and would it be regular or ultra? Please post your choices and reasonings. Also would you put lightweight(not the brand) semi aero's or aero wheels. example: 202, 303, or 404 zipp wheels.


----------



## ico (Feb 6, 2005)

xQuickSilver said:


> If you had your choice would you have th 585 or 595, and would it be regular or ultra? Please post your choices and reasonings. Also would you put lightweight(not the brand) semi aero's or aero wheels. example: 202, 303, or 404 zipp wheels.


I have both  585 ultra and 595 team, used to ride 585 origin and 486 before. You wan't go any faster with ultra, but it feels more responsive then origin version with almost same comfort. Aesthetically I like the "wave" type of carbon on origin better then UD carbon on ultra. Regarding 595 I would say is a nicer frame then 585, it feels like riding on trails, especially on descent. Very stiff, even the origin version, responsive and agile better then 585, and comfort above all. The elastomers in ISP is very good solution. Did I mention that it look great?  
So, now you know that still you don't know what to buy In my experience, you can't go wrong with any of this solutions, and you should buy the one you like the most. For me it was so hard decision, I had to have both of them


----------



## gearguywb (Dec 26, 2006)

OK...I'm jealous.

I have the 585 and really like it. The 595 was simply out of my price range. The 585 is very light, responsive, comfortable, and very important for me, stiff in the bb. It descends like no other bike that I have owned. I am sure you won't be disappointed either way.


----------



## xQuickSilver (Mar 26, 2007)

Ico, the perfect person to respond =). You have practically owned all of them. I think I will go with the 595 orgin once I get more money, It looks absolutely beatiful. Thanks for the input. Oh and also, seeing that you have multiple wheelsets, which type you like most? the aero or light wheels?


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

Hi, I have a 585 regular and like it very much. My ride of choice over my other bikes. I also have multiple wheelsets, the whole gamut. Hard to say which are 'best' which is why I have them all...different wheels for different rides and conditions. I have: Reynolds Cirro carbon climbing wheels. Reynolds DV aero wheels, about 50cm tall. Some Zipp 303s, which are right in between the two Reynolds. The Zipps are a more robust build and have exposed spoke nipples so I don't have to de-glue a tire to tweek spokes..I ride the Zipps for daily training, unless it is super windy or unless I have a big climb planned. Then, I have some TT wheels too..Corima 4 spoke rear/Aero tall section 18 spoke front and a Zipp Disc..tubulars, all. A set of Nimble clinchers...Spider..for long group training rides and remote centurys..And a bunch of older Mavics as spares...

So, the 585 can assume many roles, with all those wheels to make it do different things best..The 585 just does it all without any fuss..

thank goodness for Ebay, or I wouldn't have so many wheel options.

Don Hanson


----------



## xQuickSilver (Mar 26, 2007)

Yea I was thinking of 303's because I am a climber who also rides on the flats so it fits in between the two extremes so I can splurge on a better frameset than normal (ebay) =) .


----------



## Roadrider22 (May 24, 2006)

ICO: Can you explain the process of cutting the seat post and did you go a hair long on the first try?


----------

